# Reading Oasis laying down



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey.

I'm a little nerves about the reading experience on the Oasis, when laying down on the bed. 
That is how I do most of my reading. 

Do you guys find it comfortable? is it ok to hold it in one hand while laying down?


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

That's how I read it.  Since it rotates automatically to orient whichever end you put 'up', you can tent the case on the bed whichever direction you want to face, after giving it a little vertical moment to know which way you want it to go.  I can't describe this adequately-  you'd know the instant you were holding one, what I'm talking about.  The screen sensitivity for touch page turning is high- so it never seems to screw up or take more than one attempt, like previous Kindles.  And if you want to hold it, its feather light- and then the buttons come in handy for page turns.  I'm head over heels in love with mine-  best Kindle ever.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I like this question and had the same one before I bought it. Oasis is a great machine. I have had a few moments where I really hate the automatic flip and hope they allow the option to be turned off. When i'm on a subway I often read hunched down and the orientation flips sometime which  p*ss es me off. Also on the subway, sometimes I put my hand down while holding it and hate that it flips upside down. As for your bed comment, I sometimes like to read somewhat hanging downward if i'm laying on my stomach over a pillow. I haven't had any problems on my back while reading. I lay on my back on the floor while holding it up in the air sometimes and it's fine. For the most part, can't complain too much. You have some give when it comes to the angle before it flips (i'd say about 210 degrees). The Voyage is also a really small and light machine if you hate the flipping and I enjoy the haptic buttons as they're very satisfying.

As for one hand operation, it's the best i've experienced since the K4. With the cover off in bed it really shines in my opinion. Ultra light.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Koi said:


> That's how I read it. Since it rotates automatically to orient whichever end you put 'up', you can tent the case on the bed whichever direction you want to face, after giving it a little vertical moment to know which way you want it to go. I can't describe this adequately- you'd know the instant you were holding one, what I'm talking about.


Exactly. I hold it vertically first in the orientation I want (though it doesn't really have to be fully vertical), and then place the "tent" on the bed, being careful not to rotate it too much past horizontal to avoid flipping the other way.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

It's no different than reading my old PW2 laying down. I tend to switch between laying on my stomach and my side.


----------



## INFINUS (Dec 25, 2016)

avivs said:


> Hey.
> 
> I'm a little nerves about the reading experience on the Oasis, when laying down on the bed.
> That is how I do most of my reading.
> ...


I can understand; I come from PW2 and in beginning I felt bit uncomfortable holding Oasis while reading in bed.
I quickly learned how screen flips and adjusts the spine of Oasis


----------



## Bigkims1995 (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes, Stick RPG 2 unblocked I like that when I read a book.


----------

